# SUWA is at it again



## Kellbert06 (Nov 16, 2007)

FYI - America's Redrock Wilderness Bill did NOT die in Committee last month, 9.4 million acres in UT (including 300,000 acres in Moab)
KSL reports that the many of the bill's supporters are now pushing the Interior Secretary to "temporarily" protect the lands identified in the America's Red Rock Wilderness Act.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=8629149

They are asking Secretary Salazar to declare the 9.4 million Utah acres (including nearly 300,000 acres in Moab) as Wilderness Study Areas, contrary to the 2003 agreement between the BLM and the State of Utah to cease declaring additional WSA's based on the 1976 Federal Land Policy and Management Act.

SUWA is joining in by asking their supporters to flood Secretary Salazar's and BLM Director Bob Abbey's offices with letters urging them to reneg on the agreement.

http://www.suwa.org/site/News2?page=New ... _ctrl=1162

Perhaps they should be getting a letter (or an email or a telephone call) from you too!

Secretary Ken Salazar
U.S. Department of the Interior
1849 C Street, NW
Washington, DC 20240
[email protected]
202-208-3100

Director Bob Abbey
BLM Washington Office
1849 C Street NW, Rm. 5665
Washington DC 20240
[email protected]
Phone: 202-208-3801
Fax: 202-208-5242

Please write letters or call we cant lose any more ground from these nazi's


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

My father-in-law testified in Washington D.C. against this bill and my understanding is it is dead. :?


----------



## Kellbert06 (Nov 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> My father-in-law testified in Washington D.C. against this bill and my understanding is it is dead. :?


These people wont stop, they are trying to take away all that is still good in the world.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its not about the wilderness anymore. Its about keeping the fight alive. As long as they keep fighting, they keep getting money from a few of their sponsors. The LAST thing SUWA would want is to actually have the land declared as wilderness - because then their reason for being goes away - kind of like listening to Rush Limbaugh when the republicans had the whitehouse and both houses of congress. ;-) I've said it before - until at least of half of Utah's congressional delegation supports this thing, it will go nowhere. It is not worth any poliltical capital that will be given up to get wilderness in someone else's state.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kellbert06 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > My father-in-law testified in Washington D.C. against this bill and my understanding is it is dead. :?
> ...


We just need to line suwa and peta people up and send them on a long walk off a short pier!


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Kellbert06 said:


> These people wont stop, they are trying to take away all that is still good in the world.


According to SUWA, they're trying to save all that is still good. Maybe it depends upon how one defines "good."


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I read in the paper the other day that SUWA's former Chairman is also from Sweden. Tell me, what the hell do the Swiss know about what is good for Utah???

I'm with you Orv. They need to take a head-first flying leap off of Dead Horse point without a parachute.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I read in the paper the other day that SUWA's *former Chairman is also from Sweden. Tell me, what the hell do the Swiss know about what is good for Utah???*
> 
> I'm with you Orv. They need to take a head-first flying leap off of Dead Horse point without a parachute.


Well I'll bet the Swiss know the Swedes from Sweden don't know more than the Swiss from Switzerland :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I read in the paper the other day that SUWA's *former Chairman is also from Sweden. Tell me, what the hell do the Swiss know about what is good for Utah???*
> ...


This is the reason I keep my nose out of the affairs of both the Swedes and the Swiss!!!! I don't know them from Adam, so I keep the hell to myself! They should do the same! Hahaha!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant stand SUWA!

I have had numerous run-ins with their representatives in Southern Utah, and every one I have met is NOT from Utah. What right does a non-Utahn have to tell us how to manager our land?
Second, they are usually mis-informed on issues that they "claim" to have all the info on.

Several years ago a small reservoir was scheduled to be drained, and dug out (to make the reservoir deeper) to allow for more water storage during summer months. This plan was in full force and the Army Corps of Engineers had a whole slew of people and equipment ready to dig and were all parked next to the reservoir, when the day before work was to begin SUWA petitioned the courts to put a stop to the project and won! It took ten years before the court battles were over and this last summer the town's reservoir was put under construction. TEN YEARS those a$$ h01es wasted water and prevented a community from retaining the resources they need.

On another occasion I personally was accused of shooting a SUWA representatives house up with paint balls and was interrogated over the matter for some time. Needless to say, it wasnt me, but now I wish it was.

Stupid SUWA!

PS: when you get a chance, look at their views on open range cattle, then tell me you arent annoyed!


----------

